
Coronavirus: Real care home death toll double official figure, study says - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/13/coronavirus-real-care-home-death-toll-double-official-figure-study-says
======
DanBC
This UK study is yet another piece of evidence that shows we are under-
counting, not over-counting, Covid-19 deaths.

